# Using Essential Oils Near Fish: Good or Bad?



## feistygirl (Dec 18, 2015)

Is it safe to use essential oils around fish? We have diffusers placed throughout our home where we disfuse essential oils (thieves, lemon, lavender, peppermint, etc). Does anyone know if this would be good or bad for a betta fish if the fish tank is in the same room where oils are being diffused into the air? 
Or do I need to make sure to set up my fish tank in a separate room away from the oil diffusers?

I know the oils containing melalueca oil is toxic to cats, so I want to make sure these oils aren't bad for aquatic life and fish.​


----------



## abigailthecrowntail (Dec 20, 2015)

You can use essential oils around fish. It won't bother them. Some aquarium keepers use a couple drops of essential oils in their tanks as well (oil should only be added after it has been mixed in water to prevent the fish from eating the droplets) 
So yes, it's safe to defuse in the same room as your tank as long as there isn't any risk of the oil spilling in the tank.


----------



## feistygirl (Dec 18, 2015)

abigailthecrowntail said:


> You can use essential oils around fish. It won't bother them. Some aquarium keepers use a couple drops of essential oils in their tanks as well (oil should only be added after it has been mixed in water to prevent the fish from eating the droplets)
> So yes, it's safe to defuse in the same room as your tank as long as there isn't any risk of the oil spilling in the tank.


Oh, that's a relief! Thanks so much, abigailthecrowntail!!


----------



## hellobird (Nov 11, 2015)

I don't know about other oils, but I know clove oil is used as a fish sedative and also a means of euthanasia, I'm not sure if just the vapor would have an effect though.


----------



## feistygirl (Dec 18, 2015)

hellobird said:


> I don't know about other oils, but I know clove oil is used as a fish sedative and also a means of euthanasia, I'm not sure if just the vapor would have an effect though.


Yes, that's good to know. Thanks, hellobird! I don't currently own that particular oil but if I ever need to use it for any reason, I'll make sure to keep it away from my fish.


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

I think Thieves has some clove oil in it (I could be dead wrong don't quote me on it) but we diffuse oils as well and it has never bothered the fish. Just keep clove oil away unless you have to euthanize or anesthetize. (hopefully you don't anytime soon)


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

> Some aquarium keepers use a couple drops of essential oils in their tanks as wel


Such as what? Adding essential oils to the tank can be deadly to fish depending on what's in it.

I had a tank full of fish killed off because we had the place fumigated, The air pump was running and it sucked up tiny particles of pesticide in the air.



> Thieves essential oil is a blend of *Clove*, Lemon, *Rosemary*, *Cinnamon* and *Eucalyptus* therapeutic grade essential oils


Do you really want clove oil particles in your tank knowing it is used to euthanize or anesthetize fish? I didn't think so.

In my opinion keep those essential oils as far away from the tank as you can.


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

Easy solution: cover the tank, don't use air pump. If it's okay for fishes it's not essential anyway (ha!) and if it's lethal your fishes don't come in contact with them. When in doubt, don't place bets.


----------



## feistygirl (Dec 18, 2015)

BettaStarter24 said:


> I think Thieves has some clove oil in it (I could be dead wrong don't quote me on it) but we diffuse oils as well and it has never bothered the fish. Just keep clove oil away unless you have to euthanize or anesthetize. (hopefully you don't anytime soon)





NickAu said:


> Quote:
> Thieves essential oil is a blend of Clove, Lemon, Rosemary, Cinnamon and Eucalyptus therapeutic grade essential oils


Thank you for informing me that the oil blend thieves has clove in it! I'll make sure to set up my tank in a room that doesn't have a diffuser in it, just in case.



NickAu said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> > Some aquarium keepers use a couple drops of essential oils in their tanks as wel
> ...


Well, I just read an article about how a fish owner believes she saved her fish's life using the lemon essential oil.
Here's a link to the article: http://www.oil-testimonials.com/essential-oils/7905/i-saved-my-fish-tank-from-fungus-ick 
Now, I'm not recommending that fish owners add the lemon essential oil to their fish tanks. I'm just sharing what I found. Nick, you are right: Certain essential oils can be deadly to fish and it's wise to take precaution. We use lemon as a disinfectant. I'm also concerned about any oil residue being on my hands. I hope lavender isn't harmful to fish since I use it at night sometimes to help me sleep!


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

*



Fish cannot tolerate oils or floral waters. The oils, not being water-soluble, would end up sticking to the fish, causing a host of problems, up to and many times, including death. Hydrosols each have their own pH levels, and have the possibility of wreaking havoc on the pH levels within the tank, also causing harm to the fish.

Click to expand...

**Essential Oils: The Hidden Dangers for Well-Meaning ...*



*30 Essential Oils that may not be Safe for Pets | All Natural ...*


----------



## feistygirl (Dec 18, 2015)

NickAu said:


> *Essential Oils: The Hidden Dangers for Well-Meaning ...*
> 
> 
> 
> *30 Essential Oils that may not be Safe for Pets | All Natural ...*


Thanks!


----------

